# Carpet Mill Workout



## Jeff Kuchel (Sep 29, 2012)

I was wondering the people that use a carpet mill in their training, how long do use it for and how many days a week?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Illegal in some parts of the country. You can be charged with being in possession of dog fighting equipment.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Illegal? Really? Dog fighting equipment?
I get that they've often been associated with dog fighting, but it's gotta be a tough law to enforce? Would it apply to all treadmills?
I'm just curious cause I look into buying one every year to get through the cold winter months. Not that we have laws like that up here. 
D



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jeff Kuchel said:


> I was wondering the people that use a carpet mill in their training, how long do use it for and how many days a week?


 The carpet mills can be as free spinning as the slate mills it just depends on the wheels. Try some of the bully breed or ban dog forums if you haven't already they are more likely to use that kind of equipment then the herding dog community.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Derek Milliken said:


> Illegal? Really? Dog fighting equipment?
> I get that they've often been associated with dog fighting, but it's gotta be a tough law to enforce? Would it apply to all treadmills?
> I'm just curious cause I look into buying one every year to get through the cold winter months. Not that we have laws like that up here.
> D
> ...



Apparently it doesn't apply to tread mills other then the carpet mill and the slat mill. Stupid, I agree!
I know it's applied in a couple of West Coast cities. Where else would have to be looked at individually.
You have to remember that laws aren't always made with a lot of thought other then getting votes.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I watched a lecture the other day where a lawyer said the average person commits 3 felonies a day without even realizing it. Pretty much everything we do in a given day is illegal.


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/crazyk9/media/Mobile Uploads/20140210_121112.mp4.html
This is a link to a photobucket video of my roommates pup on the mill I designed and he built. This was a couple of months ago so we've gotten to the pount where he will work with verbal encourgament instead of food. 

Turned out okay for never having built one before but it definitely requires more strength to run on it than a slat mill. Id compare it to sprint drags so obviously it shouldn't be over used.

Right now Chop is almost 8 months so I don't use it for conditioning, just an outlet. I've been doing two 5 minute sessions twice a day M W F and one session Tu Th.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Angela Renee said:


> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/crazyk9/media/Mobile Uploads/20140210_121112.mp4.html
> This is a link to a photobucket video of my roommates pup on the mill I designed and he built. This was a couple of months ago so we've gotten to the pount where he will work with verbal encourgament instead of food.
> 
> Turned out okay for never having built one before but it definitely requires more strength to run on it than a slat mill. Id compare it to sprint drags so obviously it shouldn't be over used.
> ...


that was great!! he's a good sport to toil away on it but you sound very positive and happy and encouraging!


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

Catherine Gervin said:


> that was great!! he's a good sport to toil away on it but you sound very positive and happy and encouraging!


Thanks. :razz: I'm having a hard time getting him to go that fast without food. Toys don't do anything for him while he is on there. Ah well... Work in progress.


----------

